# Starting a 90 Gallon with Live Rock



## pescao (Sep 21, 2006)

*I need info*

Hi, I want to star a 90 gallon tank with fish and live rock for now... my questions is: what are the better filters for a non-drill tank?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi and welcome aboard, Pescao.

I cannot answer your filter for awhile although someone else will come here soon to help you out on that.

Before you buy fish, you'll need to do fishless cycling on your tank. The manual is already in the sticky thread. Instead of the usual filter media, live rocks will do the cycling for you.

Good luck on the salties.
Don't hesitate to ask more questions.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

It really all depends on what you like. Canister or hang on the back? I would prefer a hang on the back as they tend to introduce oxygen into the water as it is being filtered.


----------



## pescao (Sep 21, 2006)

*thank you for the responce*

ok, lets say i buy the hang on the back... how many gallons should it handle? which one do you recommend? can i use both at the same time?
thank you again for the info!!!


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

On my 120gal reef system. I have an emporior 400 which filter 350 gal/hr an hour. Then I have a magnum 350 which filters 350 gal/Hr. For a 90 gal. I would recommend you install a sump tank to. It will help on the filtration to.


----------



## pescao (Sep 21, 2006)

ok. so emperor 400...
what is a sump tank?
do you have pics of your tank?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

pescao said:


> ok. so emperor 400...
> what is a sump tank?
> do you have pics of your tank?


A sump is a separate container connected to the main tank where filtration takes place. :thumbsup:
You basically must have another tank which should be smaller in size. 10 gallons is preferable.


----------



## pescao (Sep 21, 2006)

oh... ok...
so it will be like a tank below the main tank, and that tank will have any kind of filtration?
mi plan is to have a tank in the middle of 2 rooms, so that i can see the fish from both sides, that left me with only the 18" on one of the sides for the filtration system, well, i will also use the space below of the tank. I see that a emperior is about 12", so i have only 6" to play with for the rest of the equipment...
what do you think? how can i set this thing up with the better filtration system? what about a protein skimmer? i read that it will be needed too...
thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Pescao,

The small tank will serve as sump which is actually a filter so your small tank is considered a filter.
Yes, you'll need protein skimmer too to purify the water off its harmful substances like heavy metals.
Marine tanks will require an almost "overfiltration" system as the inhabitants won't tolerate much of the harmful substances as other freshwater inhabitants do.

Good luck, Pescao. I can see your tank will fluorish quite well.:thumbsup:
Looking forward to your marine pics soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Not to under mind blue, but your sump tank should be at least 20 gallons on a 90 gallon tank. If for any reason the pump was to stop working in the sump tank this 20 gallon sump will allow the water that will back flow from the main tank to have room to fill the sump without flowing. Yes I do have pics. if you look in the saltwater picture forum it is labeled usmc121581's 120 reef setup.


----------



## pescao (Sep 21, 2006)

hi guys...
you got me afraid with the overflow in the sump tank.
What if I combine an emperor 400 and a canister filter? whould that be ok and enough for the bacteria?
and would I need a skimmer having the emperor and the canister?
thanks


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I also I a emporior with a canister filter. On mine I have the empoir for the carbon I need, the canister filter for everything that is loose in the main tank, on top of a sump that houses everything else. Like my skimmer, UV sterilizer, pieces of live rock, and caleripia algea.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm a bit leary about using HOBs for salt water tanks, since there's not enough biological filtration in the filter. The ones with biowheels are known to cause an increease in nitrates.

An overflow with a sump would be the best choice and is normally a common choice for serious salt water tanks. The sump would allow you to keep majority of your equipment in the sump and not in the tank, such as heaters and skimmers.

You can use Rubbermaid tubs as water containers for the sump.


----------



## pescao (Sep 21, 2006)

ok... so a sump is the best choice.
how do you prevent flooding of the tank? and flooding on the sump?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

To bring the water back to the tank you must get a pond pump that can handle at least 700gal/hr. For if the power ever went out I have a battery back up for the pump.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

A backup power supply is one choice or you have to make sure your sump is not full of water. You need to calculate how much water you will need in the sump. The best way is just to turn off the pump and let the water from the tank overflow into the sump naturally. Empty the sump of all the water. Then allow water from the tank to overflow into the sump. If the flow stops, keep adding water into the tank so the water overflows into the sump again, until the water in the sump reaches maybe like 5 inches from the top lip of the sump. When it does, stop adding water into the tank and let the overflow continue until it stops on it's own. Mark the the water line in the sump as an indicator so you know how much water to add in there the next time you need to fill the sump,


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

What will happen is when the power goes out, I siphon in the overflow box stops when the pump stops. When it comes back on the pump comes on but the siphon doesn't start up, its needs you to jump start it and if your not home or you are asleep then what happens is that the pump pumps all the water from the sump into your main tank and it will not stop till the sump is drained of all the water. It has happened 3x to me, thats why I got a back up.


----------

